# Tool Tote WIP - Very Long and loads of pics. Update finished



## syntec4 (7 Mar 2007)

Hi all,
Firstly, a quick apology. I am definitely not a School teacher and I've never played one on telly. My spelling is bad, my grammar is worse. Please don't think I cant be bothered though. I will use spell check etc. but don't get upset if it's hard to read. 

Anyway- 

I've been busy lately with work and such, but I have managed to find some time to start on my dream tote. I have bought and wrecked many tool boxes over the years and never really found one that I was totally happy with. Maybe I never will.  

But, as I am getting a bit better at woodwork, I though I could probably knock something together that would be better than shop bought stuff. My main problem with Tool boxes is that I either buy a great big thing and stuff gets lost in the bottom, or I cant see what I've left behind due to a lack of a specific location for a tool
. I have also started to use a small van now, which allows me to carry more stuff. This combined with the fact that I now have more tools means I can have specific tool kits for different jobs. So i have an 'Electronics kit' that contains small screwdrivers, multi meter, soldering iron etc. Then I have my installation kit, much bigger and contains things like drill bits, Big screwdrivers, Mastic guns and all sorts of junk. I now also have a need for a 'Woodworking kit'. Which is where it now gets interesting ( NO honestly, it does) 
I recently picked up a copy of the Tool Box book. This one:-










I had plenty of time to read it, sitting with my Dad in Hospital. He's being treated for Cancer. I had been really impressed with a Tote made and designed by David Sellery. The design is the same as this one made by TC Woodwork I found on the net.





I really wanted to make something similar, but though I could add my own take on his design. It would also allow for doing some Joints that I had not tried before. 
So I did some 'Fag Packet' sketches to see what bits I wanted to copy and which ones I wanted to change. 
Click for bigger images. 




I figured I would start with the 2 Laminated Handles as they would be the most challenging bits. I drew the Handle shapes onto 2 pieces of 12mm OSB to use as a former. I cut out blocks on the bandsaw and covered them in Duck tape so that the glue would not stick to them . I screwed them down to the board to create the former.





I also cut out all the strips of Rippled Sycamore and Black Walnut that I was going to use for most of the project. I cut this about 50mm wide by 4mm thick. I figured that this was about as thick as I could bend without it splitting. I wanted to alternate the Sycamore and Walnut pieces to make it Handle roughly 1 1/2" Square when finished. I also wanted the top piece to finish up as Sycamore so i cut that one a little thicker to allow more work with a spokeshave later. 
This picture is actually the lower handle in the former, glued up and clamped for a day or two. You can see the strips I cut on the bench. 




After the Handle came out of the clamps, I cleaned off the squeeze out and did a little rough shaping with a spokeshave. 
Finishing up with this (the top handle)



I got both handles in the rough, then set them aside for another few days whilst I got on with the main tray.




The tray would be made out of Tulip wood (lets not start THAT discussion again 
:wink: ) and rippled sycamore. I had a right job getting the sycamore square and straight. I had it close a few times and then a big chunk would fall out just when I thought I was happy with it. I managed to get my 'Gross' (Groz ) working a bit better (following ALF's example), but I should find some funds for some better hand tools. 




I also made up a new shooting board to help square the ends of the timber. I used my £10.99 #5 plane form machine mart for this. 




Actually it did a decent job with a bit of patience. Once the stock was prepared I got into cutting some mortices. 



and some dovetails



You can see in the picture above that one of the bottom rails split at this point and I had to re make it. 

The bottom of the main box is made from a sheet of 1/2" Ply. I wanted it to be a darker colour, so I stained it with some Liberon 'Dark Oak'. You can see the base is fitted into it's rebate here.




I wanted to get started with some assembly now, but first I thought it would be good to apply some finish. Especially as some areas would be difficult to get at afterwards. The finish is Chestnut Acrylic lacquer as recommended by several people following my question in the finishing forum. 
Here you can see one of the tray dividers with a just applied second coat. I just rubbed down with 1200's between the 3 coats. Should be plenty tough enough.




A bit more assembly gets me to this stage. You can see that I fitted the handles into a morticed block, then screw this into the uprights. I wanted to do it this way in case I ever need to replace some parts. I did use some Walnut plugs I cut on the Drill press to cover the screw heads. These were sanded flush after the glue had dried. 





I pegged the end of the handles with some maple offcuts. This finish looks a bit milky in this picture as I've just cut it back with some 1200's again. 




I have now started on the tool holders. The chisels for example will be held upright in these laminated pieces. The gaps are just the right width for each blade. 6, 12 and 19mm. I've left some room in case I feel the need for more of a selection.





I have also dowelled the tenons in the bottom of the uprights with some 8mm Dowel. More tool dividers have also been added too. 




That is pretty much where I am up to with it now. I will try to get all the tool holding and storage sorted out this weekend and post some more pictures with better lighting then. I am quite please with it so far, it's not as heavy as I though it might be. Certainly on a par with the Stanley metal box I am currently using. And the tools will be easier to identify, select and use. They will also have there cutting edges protected as well. 









Thanks for Looking, comments always welcome. 

Cheers
Lee.


----------



## Waka (7 Mar 2007)

Lee

That is very nice and I especially like the handles. How ergonomic is it to use becasue I see the lower handle could interfer with tools, or maybe thats just the angle.


----------



## Bean (7 Mar 2007)

I just love those handles


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mar 2007)

Love the handles but those dividers do it for me. Bravo, superb =D>. Probably the best looking tote i've seen - I kid not.


----------



## Pete W (7 Mar 2007)

Completely over the top for a tool tote... I love it!

And there's nothing wrong with your writing, either. Excellent write-up.


----------



## PowerTool (7 Mar 2007)

Lee - very nice,love the contrasting timbers  

Andrew


----------



## Chris Knight (8 Mar 2007)

That's very smart - what price you have started a fashion here - bet we see a few more totes in due course!

One thing I don't quite see is how the tote balances (with the rail under the base. Presumably there is something that stops it tipping?)


----------



## Philly (8 Mar 2007)

Very, very nice!
Come on - we want to see it full of tools :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (8 Mar 2007)

That's a very impressive tote and a great write-up. Thanks for taking so many pictures - I love to see the progression of a piece.

How strange that I didn't know I needed a tote until today!

Phil


----------



## Alf (8 Mar 2007)

Lee, it's gorgeous. Love it, and great write up. =D> =D> =D> =D>



waterhead37":1fojefbq said:


> That's very smart - what price you have started a fashion here - bet we see a few more totes in due course!


You think? :lol:


Good Surname or what ?":1fojefbq said:


> How strange that I didn't know I needed a tote until today!



Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (8 Mar 2007)

Lee,
gorgeous, superb. Cold laminating is good fun isn't it?

Andy


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Mar 2007)

Wow! That is superb, really really love the design, so much so, I might just steal it for a project i've in mind. I have exactly the same book, bought for me at christmas and is very drewl worthy!

Good job, it looks a very neat and accurate job, lovely curves and top notch desgin. It's nice to see that kind of effort going into something simple as a tote!


----------



## Corset (8 Mar 2007)

Love it, Just got to fill it with the right mix of brass and steel to give it that finishing look.
Owen


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Mar 2007)

Corset":1ar6uif2 said:


> Love it, Just got to fill it with the right mix of brass and steel to give it that finishing look.
> Owen



Some nice LN bronze/brass would look lovely in there


----------



## Mike.C (8 Mar 2007)

Lee that is absolutely amazing.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Drew (8 Mar 2007)

watch out or your better half may just grab your toolboxes for display purposes. Absolute smashers congrats.

Drew


----------



## JFC (15 Mar 2007)

Love it , i have got to make me one of those !!! =D>


----------



## gwaithcoed (15 Mar 2007)

Beautiful Lee, I too love the handles.

Be careful not to leave it in the van, they would probably leave the tools and pinch the tote.

    

Alan.


----------



## Blister (16 Mar 2007)

Kin HELL MATE :shock: 

WoW , I am in love  

If only I could make something like that , 

WoW , may even have it as my wallpaper on my laptop 

10 out of 10


----------



## syntec4 (16 Mar 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words Guys and Gals. I made another one at the weekend for my 'Installation tools' although it's not as fancy as this one. I'll post some better pictures later today of both of them. 

Thanks again.

Lee.


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Mar 2007)

Hi syntec,

That is lovely work. I had a yen to build a tote from that particular design, but I decided to modify the old 'drop-lid' joiners site-chest, instead. My son 'stole' it!

Just a matter of personal taste though, in that I think the curved handles are at odds with the 'angular' features of overall design. But I would think it's comfy to hold. So again, it's a personal thing!
=D> 
John


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Mar 2007)

Don't worry Blister...

One day your wish will be granted, and you might feel you should have been careful what you wished for! 

And I can't _*draw *_straight lines, so I make do with 
'wriggly' ones, and turn them into design noodling! 

I am at the 'long' end of my woodworking career, if you like to call it that. It wasn't so much a journey, as an adventure... So if you are at the other end I wish you all the best. There's a lot of fun and tears in store... \/ 


John


----------



## GCR (16 Mar 2007)

Just stunning. Wonderful handles.

Bob


----------



## syntec4 (16 Mar 2007)

As promised, I managed to get both Totes completed. 

Not managed to fill the 'woodwork' tote with any Posh tools yet. But the 'Installation' kit is full of stuff I already had. 


























In the Van






The Installation kit




















Thanks for looking

Lee.


----------



## dedee (16 Mar 2007)

Lee, that really is cool.

Any idea how much it weighs, sans tools?

Andy


----------



## syntec4 (16 Mar 2007)

Andy- No idea, but I'll put them on the kitchen scales when SWMBO has gone to bed.... 

I'm not doing it now, she'll think I've gone (even more)nuts  


Lee.


----------



## lucky9cat (18 Mar 2007)

Great stuff. You've certainly got style and the tote's definitely a statement. Great write up and photos too. Going to have to get me a copy of that book - I need a decent cabinet to hide away my tools!

Cheers, Ted


----------

